# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  More stuff disappearing

## C27H40O3

First a thread with several pages and many responses disappears, then a post asking about it disappears. What is happening here? 

Did one of the participants, someone who seemed to really demonstrate that they tend to make stuff up for no reason, ask that it be made to disappear? 

Everyone on last night all saw the thread, we all read it. Why would it disappear?

----------


## almostgone

As I explained to you before, those 2 threads have been moved to archive for *Admin*:to review. I am the one that moved them. 

When there is a question or issue with a thread and/ or posts, *Admin* reviews them to make sure everything is done fairly.

----------


## The road

> First a thread with several pages and many responses disappears, then a post asking about it disappears. What is happening here? 
> 
> Did one of the participants, someone who seemed to really demonstrate that they tend to make stuff up for no reason, ask that it be made to disappear? 
> 
> Everyone on last night all saw the thread, we all read it. Why would it disappear?


I used to feel that way about some threads that disappeared. Don't worry about it man we all still love one another at the end of the day. I've been out so I don't know what threads disappeared but I do know the admin very well. After the shit I said on here I should have been banned years ago for life. Almost gone, BG, and admin are fair as can be. I pissed BG off a lot and admin and AG. They always gave me the benefit of the doubt and I came to realize how much I appreciate them.

I guarantee you if I was in charge of this board... As soon as someone pissed me off there ass would be gone forever. This is another reason why I don't want anything to do with being staff. I would much rather be able to be real 100% all the time and it doesn't always fit the rules. They don't get to speak their mind quite as often as we do.

I try to let people know when I get in an argument unless I actually really truly don't like them, it's all just words and fun and games. Sil, is a perfect example. I gave him shit all the time but I actually do like the fucker. When my account here got hacked I didn't think I could trust anyone but I knew I could trust BG because I know is and core values.

Ag and admin are the same as well. Aside from earning their spot whoever selected them to the highest Authority did a damn good job.

Politics really do suck and I need to start talking less of them. I strayed from my formula because of this covid-19 shit. I apologize for that and I don't really even have time to talk that kind of shit anymore.

I really truly appreciate everything and everyone on this board that makes it Go Round. 13 years since I signed up here... I'm a hell of a lot different today that I was a few years ago when I came back after leaving. When I first signed up here I was just a dumbass kid. I love the way we can talk opinions outside the box here now. There aren't many fights here and I'm going to have to learn to shut my mouth so I don't instigate any.

This board is heads and tails different then it has ever been. Pretty much all opinions are accepted. Sometimes though people like me need to remember why we are here and what we are. This isn't politics board.

This is the one fucking place left on the internet where people can go to seek information from 20 years of combined experience. Information used for the sole purpose of bettering oneself. Discussions are great and they keep the board going with just small talk and Brotherhood...

If I ever leave this world in an untimely fashion people here will be alerted to the cause and time. I don't want to leave this place being remembered as a shit stirrer. I spent way too many hours on here thousands of hours just Hamming it up and having a good time and learning things that benefited me.

I got to help a few others out too. It was a great feeling. The substances we use are not recreational. The difference is we don't seek a good time. We seek to better ourselves through hard work in a world that sees us as a bunch of cheaters. People have had kids on this board who grew up and moved away. People who were well-known here for many years have died.

We are all a little bit like-minded. Most of us are driven and seek betterment at extreme costs and extreme hard work. We take this shit each other say very seriously. Just having the balls to inject an illegal substance into your ass for the sole purpose of going to the gym and growing bigger... well that takes a special sort.

After over a dozen years of talking with that kind of special sort and knowing about the lifestyle having lived it, sometimes I take shit way too seriously when I involve my own personal opinions on shit it really doesn't matter at the end of the day at least not here.

I know quite a few liberals that I actually love and care about. I am a conservative to the Core. At the end of the day we're all going to be what we're going to be and I don't carry grudges very well and I honestly don't hate very well.

I hope everyone knows that they're okay by me. Who's to say I could think any differently if I had walked in your shoes every step, ate every meal you ever ate, breathed every breath you ever took, had the exact same DNA mapping, and been in all the same circumstances...could I do different than you?

That's not my place to judge and frankly I would make a shity judge. Frankly all judges are shity.

I've had lots of guys remind me on here to take a breath and step back and not take things seriously. Actually all of the three I just mentioned above. None of the three are fake. They have all proven to me through action in real life outside this board, actually helping people and doing things.

I'm going to stop kissing their asses now and everyone else's ass I just kissed. If something were to happen to me though I hope I'm not remembered as an asshole. I tried to do what I could and lately I've let my emotions get the better of me.

----------


## C27H40O3

Thanks for the reply. I get it. I didnt know about the moved thread process. It was just the idea of giving a night of your life in an interesting exchange of opinions with brothers on the other side of the country, or even world, and going back to absorb it some more when you are fresh the next day, and you cant find the fuckin thing. It was frustrating for a minute. Sometimes when you reread a thread that was moving fast, you see a bunch of shit you missed the first time. 

I love everybody here for all their help. Ive gotten much more help here and better info than from my lazy doctor. Even brothers I seem to disagree with. We chat behind the scenes and make sure were all good. 

I appreciate the eloquent explanation of Roads perspective. He kept his his desire to rip off my commie liberal socialist head and shit down my throat really well hidden this time. 

Just kidding. 

Am I?

Yes.

Really?

Sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BG

Hold tight, we will figure things out. The things is, it cant get personal, once it does theres an issue.

----------


## Quester



----------


## charger69

> 


Miss u you our old avi. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

